# E45 cream for dry skin



## heartface

Does anyone know where I can buy either E45 Cream (sold in the UK and Australia) or another cream for dry skin like E45. E45 is fragrance free and hypoallergenic. I've looked in all sorts of Japanese stores but can only find medical cream.


----------



## Joppa

heartface said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy either E45 Cream (sold in the UK and Australia) or another cream for dry skin like E45. E45 is fragrance free and hypoallergenic. I've looked in all sorts of Japanese stores but can only find medical cream.


There are a few mail order outlets, such as ??????E45 Cream 50g????? ????50g ????Treatment for Dry Skin Conditions??????.


----------



## heartface

Joppa said:


> There are a few mail order outlets, such as ??????E45 Cream 50g????? ????50g ????Treatment for Dry Skin Conditions??????.


Wow, a lot more than the 300yen I paid for my last bottle. Does anyone know of any local alternatives before I order online?


----------



## Joppa

heartface said:


> Wow, a lot more than the 300yen I paid for my last bottle. Does anyone know of any local alternatives before I order online?


List of frangrace- and additive-free moisturising creams online:
????????? ?????? ????? - (?????? ?????? ????)?????????????????


----------

